# Are Kindle Keyboard and Kindle 3 the exact same size?



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just wondering if a cover for K3 will also fit a Kindle Keyboard. I think they are the same but I wanted to be certain.

Thanks!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Kindle Keyboard is the official name of the Kindle 3, so yes, the cover will fit.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

My pleasure !


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

It's the same device renamed


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:
 

> It's the same device renamed


I was actually confused at first too when I first came back to the forums. The last new device that had come out when I left was the original KDX. Whoa. That seems like forever ago. So, I didn't know what any of the abbreviations meant until I searched around the boards.


----------

